# super glue on windscreen



## TcOz (Mar 26, 2011)

how do i remove superglue from clear plastic windscreen on my charger


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Dude, that stinks! Sorry to hear about your windshield. I have never been able to successfully remove superglue from clear plastic and restore the clear plastic myself. I'd be interested to find out if anyone has any ideas about this as well.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Detail Master Polishing Kit. $21 in most places, can be used on other things as well. As far as something that will wax on-wax off superglue, doesn't exist.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

If it is like I have seen, The Super glue will have Eaten right through the plastic, Causing the deformation of the sleek surface, So there will be nothing you can do to restore that, BUT, you said the kit was a Charger ??, One of the easiest windows to simply Replace, WHAT SCALE IT IS ?,...take a picture of the damage window for us, if you would and take one of the Model BOX its self that it came in so we can see who made it and more REPLACEMNET details, One of use may have the windshield. WHO KNOWS..That will be the ONLY WAY this problem may be resolved here,..

Ian


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Ian Super Glue isn't a solvant like styrene glue is, it doesn't eat plastic that deep. I've polished out Super Glue before with really good results.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Thinks for the Incite there Pete, Maybe I better start using super glue then for my clear, How good does it work for the rest of Polly Styrene parts I wonder, Because if it does work better there as well, I will switch today...Because the Stuff we have been using for all these years has cost me more then One peace of transparent I can tell you, Thats for sure....lol


Ian


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Super glue on clear parts is a bad idea too, the glue "frosts" the glass. I use either regular white glue like Elmers or the Testors glass adhesive and window maker stuff. If you get a little frosting from super glue on glass you can usually put a thin coat of Future wax on it and that sometimes will fix it.


----------



## TcOz (Mar 26, 2011)

It's the revell uptown srt8 charger i may be able to hide the promblem by tinting the top of the screen. I should no to finish one job before starting another . Had just glued hinges to the lid of a trailer on the prowler my son is building then picked up the windscreen for my dodge and had glue on my finger from the cloth i'd wiped the glue tube on.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Pete's nailed every aspect on the head with superglue on windshields. Along with Pete I highly recommend NOT using superglue on or near any clear pieces.

If you can't polish the problem out as Pete suggested(my method as well for mishaps on clear parts) then I would recommend a piece of clear acetate if the window isn't to compound of a curve. Or order a replacement piece from Revell. Or (Ian hates this) check out a Michael's Arts and Crafts stores as they are clearance pricing out the Charger kits. Sure, you'll have a whole bunch of spare parts but that's how it works. You can always use the other items for kit-bashing.

My recommendation for windows and clear parts in general or pieces that could get fouled up is Pacers Formula 560. Similar to white glue but much more stronger and dries clear. Works well with photo-etch too as the excess can be wiped clean with no marring or paint defacing.
You can get that through Megahobby, one of the sites Sponsors.

Chris


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

HAY YEA CHRIS,....And when he's all done with those Extra Charger Body's and Empty Glue Containers, We can all Paint one up and have a demolition derby ring Diorama build off, between us all, Each one with his own sponsors and Hobby talk nicknames on the sides of the Cars, I WILL HAVE TO CRY my self, after seeing all those Killer Charger body's all smashed up all over he place, But what fun we could have in the mud you know, "ITS A SIN I TELL YOU", to do that to a charger kits but some one has to do it,..................lol



Ian


----------

